# Smoking Voids apple warranties!



## THRiLL KiLL (Nov 23, 2009)

> unless you've just arrived in 2009 on a time machine, you know that smoking isn't good for you. Did you know, that smoking isn't good for your computer, either? It's true, at least according to Apple. Two readers in different parts of the country claim that their Applecare warranties were voided due to secondhand smoke. Both readers appealed their cases up to the office of God Steve Jobs himself. Both lost.
> 
> Back in April, Derek copied us on his e-mail to Jobs:
> 
> ...



Wow. I am at a loss for words.

Do you know how many systems i have seen that have lived in a smokers house. Yes the dust is thicker, and anything white is yellow. But to date, i havent heard of a cigarette killing a pc.

Source
http://consumerist.com/5408885/smoking-near-apple-computers-creates-biohazard-voids-warranty


----------



## hat (Nov 23, 2009)

Just another way to cut expenses. A lot of people are smokers, and that's a lot of warranties they don't have to honor.


----------



## Easo (Nov 23, 2009)

Though i hate smoking and smokers, this is plain bullshit...


----------



## oli_ramsay (Nov 23, 2009)

Just another reason to never buy an apple product (even though I don't smoke)


----------



## Kantastic (Nov 23, 2009)

Not letting my dad get near my iTouch anymore!


----------



## TheCrow (Nov 23, 2009)

WOW! 

Just another nail in the coffin of apple if you ask me. Why on earth anyone would even consider buying their products in the first place is beyond me.


----------



## niko084 (Nov 23, 2009)

Hate to say it but I can agree with it.

So can anyone that has ever opened up a computer case from a heavy smoking household. The smoke sticks to it and it's sticky so the dust really piles in and stays, I doubt the tar film dissipates heat as well as copper.

Although on another side, it is kinda a dirty tactic to pull to save a few bucks.


----------



## troyrae360 (Nov 23, 2009)

Apples are a fashion statment, as long as your sitting at a cafe with your apple youll look like you've got money, so weather or not the apple is actually working youll still look the part, just don't let anyone look at the screen, 

so what you need to do in a situation where you apple isnt working is just take it down to the local coffee shop put it down on the table (you dont even have to open it) and it will still be serving its purpose


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 23, 2009)

I have now been smoke free for almost 6 months but I will say I feel for the customer..but feel for Apple at the same time.  I never smoked in my house so I never had to deal with my own means causing issues because I feel my daughters health is alot more important than my "quick" fix but I've had systems at work that we had to clean and I couldn't stand cleaning other peoples tar covered systems.  The biggest issue I had with cleaning them is how I would smell after, It's really bad now since the olfactory is working alot better.  

I do agree with what the mom said though about smoke damage on the apple being "Bio-hazard".  That's just plain ridiculous:shadedshu


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Despite my dislike of Apple, I can kind of agree with them.  Though saying it is because it is a biohazard is kind of lame.

They would have been better off just coming right out and saying they are doing it because smoking around electronics is bad for them.  And after years of pulling apart computers to fix them, I can tell you that it is easy to spot the ones from heavy smokers(and crazy cat horders).

Heavy smoking can definitely cause problems, and IMO anything done by the user that causes problems with the computer shouldn't be covered under warranty.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Nov 23, 2009)

Steve Jobs should be sued so hard he ends up a beggar. Just because HE has health problems... to fleece customers of extended warranty payments and then invent *and defend* an entirely bogus voiding of a warranty beggars belief. All because they dont live lives in HIS image.

So, KY jelly up the floppy would be OK. But a bit of dust in the computer isnt. Well bally-hoo to people that can afford to live in massive underfurnished dust free mansions. So not everyone lives in a dust-free oxygen tent? Well I never. What does the small print on the extended warranty say? Bow down to an icon of THE LEADER and wear only expensive lint-free black turtlenecks and never smoke and only eat rye grass and drink no alcohol and dont smoke not even just touching your lips but not inhaling and... and...

I have no respect for people or companies that dont give aftersales service. Even less respect when they encourage people to pay big$ for extended warranties where, at the outset, it was set up as a fleecing scam and no additional service or warranty was ever intended.

Bad bad bad. :shadedshu


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 23, 2009)

I remember reading my Playstation 2 Manual when I first got my PS2 (Phat) and it said to avoid somking near it to avoid damage to the PS2. 

I guess its a fact, smoking does damage electrical equipment and any damage done by you to your devices shouldn't be covered unless its accidental. Tough Love.


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Nov 23, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> I remember reading my Playstation 2 Manual when I first got my PS2 (Phat) and it said to avoid somking near it to avoid damage to the PS2.
> 
> I guess its a fact, smoking does damage electrical equipment and any damage done by you to your devices shouldn't be covered unless its accidental. Tough Love.



yeah tar + optical drive = bad. but it doesn't mean that it's going to do physical damage.

tar doesn't conduct electricity. it just makes killer dust balls.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Nov 23, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Despite my dislike of Apple, I can kind of agree with them.  Though saying it is because it is a biohazard is kind of lame.
> 
> They would have been better off just coming right out and saying they are doing it because smoking around electronics is bad for them.  And after years of pulling apart computers to fix them, I can tell you that it is easy to spot the ones from heavy smokers(and crazy cat horders).
> 
> Heavy smoking can definitely cause problems, and IMO anything done by the user that causes problems with the computer shouldn't be covered under warranty.



Oh really, so should we all wrap our shiny pc's and macs in bubblewrap to stop them accumulating non smokers dust particles also because this is also caused by the user and by your way of thinking this voids the warranty also, or should we all have industrial clean rooms as offices otherwise any normal family household by your logic voids the warranty anyway. 

Not related to newtekies quote btw but some people just need to go on a witch hunt for the sake of it, makes me laugh when all the non smokers get up in arms on their high horses about smokers, get over it. You have a choice dont smoke, dont fricken moan to me if I do or dont thats my business, and can smoking in a room cause a pc/mac to die??? no can it hell, unless you fall asleep with the goddam cigarette and burn the house down. 

Apple are just fail anyway, I would never buy any junk from them, but its so shiney and white  fick fick must resist the shiney whiteness


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow, when did they place "false" employee hazards above customer service? Sounds like they need to re-vamp their public relations machine. Gen1 ipod nano was the 1st and last Apple product I bought. I just feel sorry for the consumers caught in this loophole. Fail, Steve Jobs, Fail!:shadedshu


----------



## troyrae360 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Steve Jobs is gay?* http://www.fakesteve.net/2008/05/we-are-so-friggin-gay-its-not-funny.html

Have your say!!
*Steve jobs facts poll* http://www.stevejobsfacts.com/recent/page5


----------



## warup89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Just in case some of you guys never seen tar + dust in a PC, I will try to get some pics from my friend's GF computer [heavy a$$ smoker]. She pays me to clean her PC every two months because of the heavy dust/tar build-up, yuk.....I dont have any pics right now, but just picture brown thick steakie dust, all around the fans and stuck on the chips. Man thats stuff is not only lethal to human but to our beloved PCs too.

Dont smoke kids!


----------



## niko084 (Nov 24, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> Apples are a fashion statment, as long as your sitting at a cafe with your apple youll look like you've got money, so weather or not the apple is actually working youll still look the part, just don't let anyone look at the screen,
> 
> so what you need to do in a situation where you apple isnt working is just take it down to the local coffee shop put it down on the table (you dont even have to open it) and it will still be serving its purpose



LOL same goes for my BMW I guess.


----------



## troyrae360 (Nov 24, 2009)

niko084 said:


> LOL same goes for my BMW I guess.



Lol yea, When i see a hot chick walking down the road first thing i do is find a nice looking porche or ferrari and lean on it like i own it, when they ask to go for a spin i simpily tell them i've had 1 drink to many and should'nt  really drive but offer them a ride first thing in the morning after i've cooked them breakfast


----------



## hv43082 (Nov 24, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> Lol yea, When i see a hot chick walking down the road first thing i do is find a nice looking porche or ferrari and lean on it like i own it, when they ask to go for a spin i simpily tell them i've had 1 drink to many and should'nt  really drive but offer them a ride first thing in the morning after i've cooked them breakfast



Does it ever work?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 24, 2009)

Kind of funny you would do that as I have a regular truck and get the laddies just fine and dandy.  They find out what my other assets are heh, should see how big their eyes get.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 24, 2009)

damn.... not surprised however, i have worked on machines that were literally coated with tar on the inside and were totally disgusting.

that was a machine that the owners had used the front dust filter as an ashtray however, so cases like that should be extremely rare.


----------



## niko084 (Nov 24, 2009)

Mussels said:


> damn.... not surprised however, i have worked on machines that were literally coated with tar on the inside and were totally disgusting.
> 
> that was a machine that the owners had used the front dust filter as an ashtray however, so cases like that should be extremely rare.



They are, but I have seen plenty myself. I always used to ask the customers if their machine smoked, most the time I got funny looks and a "no, it's just got viruses I think".............. ....... ..... ...... .....


----------



## Polarman (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 24, 2009)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> Oh really, so should we all wrap our shiny pc's and macs in bubblewrap to stop them accumulating non smokers dust particles also because this is also caused by the user and by your way of thinking this voids the warranty also, or should we all have industrial clean rooms as offices otherwise any normal family household by your logic voids the warranty anyway.



There is nothing the user can do about normal dust, it is expected.

However, there IS something the user can do about the extra dust and grime that is associated with smoking.

Normal wear and tear, this includes normal amounts of environmental dust, is acceptable.  Extra wear and tear caused directly by the users actions is not.



InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> Not related to newtekies quote btw but some people just need to go on a witch hunt for the sake of it, makes me laugh when all the non smokers get up in arms on their high horses about smokers, get over it. You have a choice dont smoke, dont fricken moan to me if I do or dont thats my business, and can smoking in a room cause a pc/mac to die??? no can it hell, unless you fall asleep with the goddam cigarette and burn the house down.



Yes, actually smoking can harm electronics, no matter how much you on your high horse want to deny it.  Smoke particles not only amount to extra dust, which clogs vents, and gums up fans, but it is also sticky.  Which adds to the problem.  So you not only have extra dust, but that dust tends to stick to everything.  This, obviously, can lead to overheating and premature death of electronics.

This isn't anything new actually, a lot of electronics manufacturers will not warranty products in smoking environments.

And _most_ non-smokers have no problem if you want to smoke *in your private home*, but don't do it in public where they have to smell it and deal with the shitty smell.  There are some places that smoking is acceptable, bars for example, and others where it is not, restuarants for example.


----------



## Zubasa (Nov 24, 2009)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> Oh really, so should we all wrap our shiny pc's and macs in bubblewrap to stop them accumulating non smokers dust particles also because this is also caused by the user and by your way of thinking this voids the warranty also, or should we all have industrial clean rooms as offices otherwise any normal family household by your logic voids the warranty anyway.
> 
> Not related to newtekies quote btw but some people just need to go on a witch hunt for the sake of it, makes me laugh when all the non smokers get up in arms on their high horses about smokers, get over it. You have a choice dont smoke, dont fricken moan to me if I do or dont thats my business, and can smoking in a room cause a pc/mac to die??? no can it hell, unless you fall asleep with the goddam cigarette and burn the house down.
> 
> Apple are just fail anyway, I would never buy any junk from them, but its so shiney and white  fick fick must resist the shiney whiteness


Smoking can certainly damage electronics, more so then you ever expect :shadedshu
Having opened up and fixed many PC from smokers, I can tell you that the tar can seriously lower the cooling ability of a PC an causing it to overheat. 
Other chemicals from the fumes can also be corrosive to the materials inside. 

The only way you can prove that the owner in a smoker, is by the fact that the inside is sticky with tar.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 24, 2009)

one overlooked fact here is simple: how could they even know these people are smokers in the first place, if the PC wasnt in poor condition and covered in tar internally?


----------



## WarhammerTX (Nov 24, 2009)

More bs from a big company that nows they can tie you up in court and cost you out the wazoo to get them there.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 24, 2009)

Whut??? *exhales thick yellow bong smoke, the fans of the benchcase, suck all the goo in*

i believe they start to run out of money, if they consider smoking "voided warranty"


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 24, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> There is nothing the user can do about normal dust, it is expected.
> 
> However, there IS something the user can do about the extra dust and grime that is associated with smoking.
> 
> ...



I agree. Apple might just be saying it is a "biohazard" instead of really saying that smoking ended up killing the product.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 24, 2009)

Mussels said:


> one overlooked fact here is simple: how could they even know these people are smokers in the first place, if the PC wasnt in poor condition and covered in tar internally?



Exactly, if it is bad enough that they can actually tell you are a smoker simply by looking at the computer, then your warranty should be voided.:shadedshu


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Nov 24, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Exactly, if it is bad enough that they can actually tell you are a smoker simply by looking at the computer, then your warranty should be voided.:shadedshu



by that same logic, should your warranty be voided if you have a dog or cat?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 24, 2009)

THRiLL KiLL said:


> by that same logic, should your warranty be voided if you have a dog or cat?



moist air *cough*


----------



## MN12BIRD (Nov 24, 2009)

Macs: Can't smoke, can't play video games....  what's next Porn voids the warranty because you can get a virus!


----------



## btarunr (Nov 24, 2009)

Take your Mac to the service center, than calling a Mac guy home. They'll never know where it came from. Besides, if this looks a hassle before you decide to buy a Mac, choose with your wallet. ASUS, MSI, Acer, NEC, Lenovo, etc., have come up with some really nice all-in-one PCs.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 24, 2009)

THRiLL KiLL said:


> by that same logic, should your warranty be voided if you have a dog or cat?



If you allow your dog or cat rub on the electronic device, and let their hair fill up the computer.  And obviously if you let them urinate on it.  Of course their hair doesn't tend to fill up the computer nearly as much as smoke, since the hairs are bigger and don't freely float through the air, they tend to just fall to the ground.


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 24, 2009)

That has got to be the lamest excuse in the world.  Smoking aside.  It could be the environment where the piece of equipment is used - maybe an automotive shop, kitchen, factory, warehouse, or etc.; a hundred of places there could be toxic fumes, smoke, or liquids(emitting vapors).

The product itself is an OSHA nightmare with all the toxins it contains.

I would not, have not and will not buy any rotten apples... I would recommend the same for anyone who asks me.
Just my opinion!


----------



## Papahyooie (Nov 24, 2009)

regardless of whether it actually does damage the product (and it does, and yes I am a smoker) this is pretty shitty service. Smoke can mess up the air conditioner in your car, but if it breaks within your warrenty period they still fix it. This is like saying since you drive an SUV you pollute the environment, so you should be classified as a smoker for your health insurance since you'll be breathing in more pollutants of your own making. Smoking has nothing to do with the computer. Yes it does affect it, but its a totally seperate issue. And REGARDLESS of any of that, if theres nothing in the warranty (i dont know if there is, dont own one so ive never read it) that states that smoking voids it, it doesnt matter the circumstances they should have to honor it. If i drop my (hypothetical) mac off a cliff, if theres nothing in the warranty contract about excessive shock or accidental/purposeful damage due to neglect, then they should honor it.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 24, 2009)

95Viper said:


> That has got to be the lamest excuse in the world.  Smoking aside.  It could be the environment where the piece of equipment is used - maybe an automotive shop, kitchen, factory, warehouse, or etc.; a hundred of places there could be toxic fumes, smoke, or liquids(emitting vapors).
> 
> The product itself is an OSHA nightmare with all the toxins it contains.
> 
> ...



nice allegory


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Nov 24, 2009)

Thats just rediculous, either apple is bieng a smartass or something but you would need a heck alot a smoke and get it densed enough to form that much tar to fail a HDD and Optical drive..... And they said NUMBER 1 IN CUSTOMER SATISFACTION LOL.... I think its apple that does not have secured products that thier devices are failing, how does smoke get in a HDD?
Either way my Cuzin is a heavy smoker and has a Viao 5yrs old, its really old but still is going strong, but needs a Win reinstall, But come on its workin none the less


----------



## MN12BIRD (Nov 24, 2009)

maq_paki said:


> Thats just rediculous, either apple is bieng a smartass or something but you would need a heck alot a smoke and get it densed enough to form that much tar to fail a HDD and Optical drive..... And they said NUMBER 1 IN CUSTOMER SATISFACTION LOL.... I think its apple that does not have secured products that thier devices are failing, how does smoke get in a HDD?
> Either way my Cuzin is a heavy smoker and has a Viao 5yrs old, its really old but still is going strong, but needs a Win reinstall, But come on its workin none the less



I work at a PC shop and we can ALWAYS tell a heavy smokers machine.  Some of them are so bad the fans and everything else inside is covered in sticky TAR!  This will easily jam the small fan in a laptop.


----------



## Papahyooie (Nov 24, 2009)

very good point. i missed the part about the hard drive. Optical drive, yes, smoke can hurt it. A hard drive is sealed. There is no way smoke can cause a hard drive to fail (barring the smoke being so caked on it that it heats up and dies, which I highly doubt, and ive seen some pretty bad ones myself) so that right there just says that they are, pardon the pun, blowing smoke.


----------



## allen337 (Nov 24, 2009)

I think LAs smog should count for voiding warranty and anyone who lives within 50 miles of a coal mine, if your fire alarm has ever went off over burned toast, If you eat chili and fart, and anyone who dusts their house or sweeps it


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Nov 24, 2009)

MN12BIRD said:


> I work at a PC shop and we can ALWAYS tell a heavy smokers machine.  Some of them are so bad the fans and everything else inside is covered in sticky TAR!  This will easily jam the small fan in a laptop.



Well that laptop is going strong after 5 yrs!! and well just changing the fans out is it but doesnt mean you should remove warranty


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Nov 24, 2009)

Maybe IW has something to do with these recent problematic activities  , they have been pissing lots of ppl off lately


----------



## KainXS (Nov 24, 2009)

applecare is just pure sh*t, I learned that a while back, they will hunt down every possible reason to void your warranty,

this is no joke

apple HATES their customers when their systems break, they void your warranty so you end up paying for their crappy super priced repairs that cost almost more than what you paid to get the item.

whats next., Oh I combed my hair in front of my computer, I guess my warranty is gone because some of the hair could be in there.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 24, 2009)

apple can just keep thier turds


----------



## Steevo (Nov 24, 2009)

Notice how the overheating issues were solved by a cleaning?



Proper maintanince is not the job of the OEM, but of the user. And no, warranty doesn't cover your PC if you get a virus from a porn site either.




So all said and done, mac users are still douschebags for taking them in for a warranty cleaning, and probably braggin to their friends about being 'in" on techie stuff since their cool new fagbook needs some warranty work done and they know the person at the macstore who hooks them up.


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Nov 24, 2009)

KainXS said:


> applecare is just pure sh*t, I learned that a while back, they will hunt down every possible reason to void your warranty,
> 
> this is no joke
> 
> ...



 Nice!


----------



## KainXS (Nov 24, 2009)

no its horrible when you think of it like this, if you go to a hotspot everyday with your mac and theres always the usual smoker, dosen't this mean your mac is contaminated and your warranty is void?


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 24, 2009)

95Viper said:


> That has got to be the lamest excuse in the world.  Smoking aside.  It could be the environment where the piece of equipment is used - maybe an automotive shop, kitchen, factory, warehouse, or etc.; a hundred of places there could be toxic fumes, smoke, or liquids(emitting vapors).
> 
> The product itself is an OSHA nightmare with all the toxins it contains.



Exactly. But they probably just pick on tobacco smoke because it is easy to identify. In fact lets say there is no visible tar residue in your Mac but it smells like smoke, Apple will still void it because they know they can get away with it. That's another thing I don't understand, why wouldn't this info be in the warranty and/or disclaimer? Did Job's just make it up one day in an effort to save steal money from the group of consumers who smoke? I am not a smoker and even I think this is absolute nonsense.

APPLE=FAIL!:shadedshu


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Nov 24, 2009)

I think Mac would purposely put shit in thier Rma sent hardware to void warranties, if they smell even a bit of smoke, they gonna flood they hardware by putting it in a smoke room! 
They might even have fat guys piss on it


----------



## Taz100420 (Nov 24, 2009)

wow.....I dont doubt that tar damages electronics but in all my years of owning electronics, I NEVER had one fail due to second hand smoke. My insides of my computer isnt sticky due to tar. My computer smells like......electronics.

And not to honor a warranty even if it doesn't say "If you smoke by this electronic item, then the warranty is void" is basically stealing from you as you paid for a service when needed and not done. That is Theft. Wear some Haz-Mat suits if its a Bio-Hazard! Sheesh problem solved....


----------



## Steevo (Nov 24, 2009)

Occasional smoke doesn't coat the insde requireing a disassembly and cleaning. Occasional smoke results in years of buildup, not in one year.



Two cases, without pictures. Remember your first goatse? one picture. A lifetime of shame.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 24, 2009)

THRiLL KiLL said:


> by that same logic, should your warranty be voided if you have a dog or cat?



if the internals of the laptop had failed and been sent in for warranty due to excess hair... yes.

the product did not fail, it was mistreated by being used in a poor environment.

you wouldnt expect a laptop used in the rain to be covered by warranty, or one that had had drinks spilled into it - this is no different. its long term mistreatment of a product until it failed.




Papahyooie said:


> very good point. i missed the part about the hard drive. Optical drive, yes, smoke can hurt it. A hard drive is sealed. There is no way smoke can cause a hard drive to fail (barring the smoke being so caked on it that it heats up and dies, which I highly doubt, and ive seen some pretty bad ones myself) so that right there just says that they are, pardon the pun, blowing smoke.



hard drives have small vent holes on them - you'll notice they have warnings around them saying "do not cover!"

If those got covered with dust and tar, yes, it could cause the drive to fail.
if the tar built up on the PCB side of things it could also cause something to overheat or short (depending what stuck to it, hair + humid environment = bad)


----------



## KainXS (Nov 24, 2009)

the guys who check macs sent in for rma







"Hey Mike, is this one voided yet,"
"Just a little more bill"


----------



## Taz100420 (Nov 24, 2009)

Mussels said:


> if the internals of the laptop had failed and been sent in for warranty due to excess hair... yes.
> 
> the product did not fail, it was mistreated by being used in a poor environment.
> 
> you wouldnt expect a laptop used in the rain to be covered by warranty, or one that had had drinks spilled into it - this is no different. its long term mistreatment of a product until it failed.



As Lemonadesoda said, do we all live in a Dust/hair free bubble? No. If this was true, no warranties would be honored. I do see ur point on the rain and drinks thing but accidents do happen. Except for the rain part lol

Im not flaming or trolling just pointing out!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 24, 2009)

Taz100420 said:


> As Lemonadesoda said, do we all live in a Dust/hair free bubble? No. If this was true, no warranties would be honored. I do see ur point on the rain and drinks thing but accidents do happen. Except for the rain part lol
> 
> Im not flaming or trolling just pointing out!



you (and everyone else) is missing the point - these machines have failed and been sent for warranty.

Situation A: open a failed PC, find out that a memory stick failed. manufacturers fault, warranty accepted.

Situation B: PC is covered in sticky tar and all the fans are jammed with hair. obviously USER fault. they dont replace them if you punch a hole in the screen or drop it in the bath either.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 24, 2009)

I hate Apple. So whatever they did I'm against it. Granted I didnt read the thread but DOWN WITH APPLE!


----------



## Taz100420 (Nov 24, 2009)

Mussels said:


> you (and everyone else) is missing the point - these machines have failed and been sent for warranty.
> 
> Situation A: open a failed PC, find out that a memory stick failed. manufacturers fault, warranty accepted.
> 
> Situation B: PC is covered in sticky tar and all the fans are jammed with hair. obviously USER fault. they dont replace them if you punch a hole in the screen or drop it in the bath either.



Yes but in Apples warranty it dont say anywhere about cigarette smoke voiding a warranty tho or tar. Thats why these 2 customers were mad. I see their point all the way. If its a bio hazard, give ppl their moneys worth and wear a Haz-Mat suit, thats what they are designed for.<<Thats a joke lol


----------



## Mussels (Nov 24, 2009)

Taz100420 said:


> Yes but in Apples warranty it dont say anywhere about cigarette smoke voiding a warranty tho or tar. Thats why these 2 customers were mad. I see their point all the way. If its a bio hazard, give ppl their moneys worth and wear a Haz-Mat suit, thats what they are designed for.<<Thats a joke lol



dunno about you, but around here warranties only cover things in the manufacturers control - EG, hard drives dying within normal use, or ram sticks being faulty.

they dont cover things the user has broken - as i said, people dropping it, or scratching the screen. filling it with liquids and filling it with tar seem the same to me.


----------



## Taz100420 (Nov 24, 2009)

Truthfully, I can care less. Its just a poor excuse not to work on something u paid thousands of dollars for. Mechanics still work on smokers cars right if they are under warranty? Its a health issue just getting in a smokers vehicle if its put that way. Its horrible but I paid for the warranty, so Im obliged to get it fixed. No questions asked


----------



## KainXS (Nov 24, 2009)

> unauthorized modification, extreme environment (including extreme temperature or
> humidity), extreme physical or electrical stress or interference, fluctuation or surges of electrical
> power, lightning, static electricity, fire, acts of God or other external causes;



this alone lets them eliminate someone warranty for virtually anything . . . . mainly "other external causes" does,

and applecare dosen't cover normal wear and tear or damage from simply using the item either so . . . . . . no . . . . .

apple(don't)care  you


----------



## Mussels (Nov 24, 2009)

KainXS said:


> this alone lets them eliminate someone warranty for virtually anything . . . . mainly "other external causes" does,
> 
> and applecare dosen't cover normal wear and tear or damage from simply using the item either so . . . . . . no . . . . .
> 
> apple(don't)care  you



as i said, they only cover it if the hardware was faulty - not for anything the user did to it, which includes filling it with dust, dirt, hair, or tar.


----------



## wahdangun (Nov 24, 2009)

yeah, like apple suggest to iphone user not to bring iphone in hot(or to cold) environment(it's even still over heating), WTF. screw u apple






NB: what if u bring your macbook to your cousin house and hes smoking, after that your laptop is suddenly stop functioning, do you thing apple will accept your warranty if they find out/ smell some nicotine??? (despite the cause was not from nicotine)


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Nov 24, 2009)

allen337 said:


> If you eat chili and fart



You trying to get me fired for laughing at my pc like a loon in work, that made me piss


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 24, 2009)

Really where does it all end...company's refuse warranty on your TV,fridge cooker because it is used in a house where people smoke.

Hell if your car breaks down and you smoke in it they wont fix it.

Is there any proof from Apple that it was smoke that damaged the parts or did they just die like any other parts do in an non smokers house.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 24, 2009)

Just to let you guys know this is what a smokers computer looks like.  So yeah I can imagine what an imac would look like. This shot is from a tower!







> This is a relatively new Dell computer (3 yrs old) and it has been cleaned out before. Owner smokes 2 packs a day. Tobacco smoke is sticky & dust sticks to it.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 24, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Just to let you guys know this is what a smokers computer looks like.  So yeah I can imagine what an imac would look like. This shot is from a tower!
> 
> http://images.topix.com/gallery/up-VHKI3QS6FFI3LKNC.jpg



this is about right, thats 3-4 years of 'smoke' there


do the people who are whining this is BS, still not understand what we're talking about?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 24, 2009)

Mussels said:


> this is about right, thats 3-4 years of 'smoke' there
> 
> 
> do the people who are whining this is BS, still not understand what we're talking about?



Ya know being a computer geek that plays a lot of violent video games when you show me a rotting lung from smoking I could care less. Now if you show me what my tower could look like if I smoke Ill quit faster than a two dollar whore on nickel night.


----------



## Papahyooie (Nov 24, 2009)

Here's my problem with it: Yes, warranties are meant to correct problems in manufacturing, not problems caused by the user (which includes smoke i know) but last time i checked these kinds of warranties were free. You'd expect anything you buy to be free from defects from manufacturing. If it wasnt free of defects you'd expect it to be replaced or repaired. The difference here is that they paid for this applecare. The only time i've ever paid for a warranty was with my original xbox. The only reason I bought it was because I read the terms and they were very short and to the point: essentially if anything happens, we'll replace it. I asked the guy at the counter (this was a small shop) why there was no fine print, and he said because thats the way they do business and they find that customers come back and respect them when they stand behind thier product no matter what. I asked him if I could spike it on the ground in front of him and shatter it into a million pieces, if he'd replace it, and he said as a matter of fact yes, we will. I was tempted to do it just to see, but I was convinced, and frankly he was right. I did respect a business who would stand behind thier products (or at least the ones they sell) like that. I expect a product to be free of defects. If I pay for an extended repair service, I expect it to be repaired no questions asked. 
As for the holes in the hard drives mentioned earlier, really? the holes are tiny. chances are the smoke is just going to roll over them, or more likely get repelled from them considering heat is being expelled from them.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 24, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Just to let you guys know this is what a smokers computer looks like.  So yeah I can imagine what an imac would look like. This shot is from a tower!
> 
> http://images.topix.com/gallery/up-VHKI3QS6FFI3LKNC.jpg



my dust is sticky to itself,thats right, i can press pieces out of it, that look like little "hashlets" but so harsh dust? then his computer room must be 2x2meters


----------



## Mussels (Nov 24, 2009)

Papahyooie said:


> As for the holes in the hard drives mentioned earlier, really? the holes are tiny. chances are the smoke is just going to roll over them, or more likely get repelled from them considering heat is being expelled from them.



did you see the picture above?

remember that in a laptop, theres not much room so the dust/filth accumulates much easier.




Velvet Wafer said:


> then his computer room must be 2x2meters



with all the systems i've been forced to go near that were as bad as the pic above, they sat their ashtray near the intake vents of the PC (or used the damn vents AS the ashtray... uggh)


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 24, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Just to let you guys know this is what a smokers computer looks like.  So yeah I can imagine what an imac would look like. This shot is from a tower!
> 
> http://images.topix.com/gallery/up-VHKI3QS6FFI3LKNC.jpg



One reason more to switch to electronic cigarettes... see signature


----------



## Papahyooie (Nov 24, 2009)

in all fairness no i cant see the pictures. corporate network that blocks pic hosting sites.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 24, 2009)

Papahyooie said:


> in all fairness no i cant see the pictures. corporate network that blocks pic hosting sites.









rehosted on TPU servers, if this helps


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm squeamish at all but that picture really makes my skin crawl.


----------



## Papahyooie (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks mussels.  Can see those. Yea i've seen them that bad even with nonsmokers though. And i seriously doubt that someone is using anything on their three thousand dollar macbook as an ashtray.


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 24, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm squeamish at all but that picture really makes my skin crawl.



Now imagine your lungs looking like that


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 24, 2009)

Mussels said:


> did you see the picture above?
> 
> remember that in a laptop, theres not much room so the dust/filth accumulates much easier.
> 
> ...



i would have had a problem with repairing such "stuff"


----------



## Mussels (Nov 24, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm squeamish at all but that picture really makes my skin crawl.



its disgusting trying to clean it. even an air compressor cant shift it, you have to pull it off and its all stringy and nasty.


on the outside its not sticky, but if you pull too hard and remove the dusty/hairy layer on the outside you get the sticky nasty crap on the inside... and that shit doesnt like coming off your hands.

anyone who has to clean one of these, make sure you have gloves, cotton buds (aka Q-tips) and a lot of spare time. you need to scrub every fan blade, and almost every exposed surface carefullly... and god help you if it got on a PCB with exposed components


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 24, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> Now imagine your lungs looking like that



I don't smoke tobacco.....



Papahyooie said:


> Thanks mussels.  Can see those. Yea i've seen them that bad even with nonsmokers though. And i seriously doubt that someone is using anything on their three thousand dollar macbook as an ashtray.



I doubt that you have seen a non-smokers computer come close to that.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 24, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I don't smoke tobacco.....
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that you have seen a non-smokers computer come close to that.



i know material,far more resineous, than tobacco will ever get


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Nov 24, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I don't smoke tobacco.....
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that you have seen a non-smokers computer come close to that.



um I have, 3 years old generic machines used to come into the shop like this all the time where i worked, its not the fact they smoke its the fact they live in a dirty house, albeit smoke might have aided it, but it would have happened anyway, smoke doesnt clogg up like that on its own without a hell of a lot of dust bunnies to help it. 

Easy solution, smoke or not, clean your damn house!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 24, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i know material,far more resineous, than tobacco will ever get



Yeah but you can sell the resin and get all new parts! Or smoke the resin and clean the computer at the same time! Its win/win/win!


----------



## lemonadesoda (Nov 24, 2009)

Those pictures are great anti-smoking material. Problem with pictures of cancerous lungs, is that the body has spent 90% of the time cleaning them... and it takes decades until you see very noticable permanent damage. The second problem is that a pair of healthy lungs, once chopped up, doesnt look too attrative either. So medical pictures dont work. Whereas, this is visually much more impressive and the damage can be seen to occur over a much shorter time.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 24, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> Those pictures are great anti-smoking material. Problem with pictures of cancerous lungs, is that the body has spent 90% of the time cleaning them... and it takes decades until you see very noticable permanent damage. The second problem is that a pair of healthy lungs, once chopped up, doesnt look too attrative either. So medical pictures dont work. Whereas, this is visually much more impressive and the damage can be seen to occur over a much shorter time.



I agree.

However even if I am a conservative Republican baby eater I love me some snootchie bootchies


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 24, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah but you can sell the resin and get all new parts! Or smoke the resin and clean the computer at the same time! Its win/win/win!



i prefer hitting thru tempered, german duran glass, while benching

it kills also time, when testing for stability

EDIT: KUDOS to Jay and Silent Bob


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 24, 2009)

We are going violently off topic.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 24, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> We are going violently off topic.



even if i exhale in my benchcase now? *cough*


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 24, 2009)

um I have, 3 years old generic machines used to come into the shop like this all the time where i worked, its not the fact they smoke its the fact they live in a dirty house, albeit smoke might have aided it, but it would have happened anyway, smoke doesn't clogg up like that on its own without a hell of a lot of dust bunnies to help it.

Easy solution, smoke or not, clean your damn house!!
__________________
I agree the dust from your dirty house is the main problem. I have my computers off the floor and on desks just for this reason. Walking by a computer while it's running stirs up dust and the fans suck it in. Then on top of that your sitting there smoking in front of your computer, so it then sucks the smoke in on top of the dust. The dust just builds up faster and is a big mess to clean up. I don't agree with Apple's way of thinking, that smoking around your computer voids the warranty. "that's just plain BULL CRAP".


----------



## JTS (Nov 24, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Just to let you guys know this is what a smokers computer looks like.  So yeah I can imagine what an imac would look like. This shot is from a tower!
> 
> http://images.topix.com/gallery/up-VHKI3QS6FFI3LKNC.jpg



I'm an 'outdoors' smoker, nasty bad man that I am.  But I don't smoke anywhere near my rig.  But I can see the validity as to why Ca$hlle refused to repair the machines, despite the vagueness of the terms and conditions.

I've refurbished a few smokers laptops and I refuse to touch them now.  It's a foul and sticky job.

As for that Dell in the pic, there is no way in hell I would even touch it.  Gloves or not. 

It may sound a little harsh, but if you let your PC get to that stage, you deserve to have it fail.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 24, 2009)

Taz100420 said:


> As Lemonadesoda said, do we all live in a Dust/hair free bubble? No. If this was true, no warranties would be honored. I do see ur point on the rain and drinks thing but accidents do happen. Except for the rain part lol
> 
> Im not flaming or trolling just pointing out!



And as we've already said, normal amounts of dust and hair are acceptable.

Smoking goes beyond the normal amounts of dust and hair.  Not only does it make everything sticky inside the computer, meaning normal dust is more likely to stick inside the computer, it also creates excess dust itself in the form of smoke particles.

It is the same reason most computer warranties will be voided if the computer is used in a high dust environment.  I had customer that owns a wood shop, and dell refused a warranty on a machine due to the excess wood dust in the machine...


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 24, 2009)

> As for that Dell in the pic, there is no way in hell I would even touch it. Gloves or not.
> 
> It may sound a little harsh, but if you let your PC get to that stage, you deserve to have it fail.


I totally agree with that I wouldn't touch it either with gloves on and a full hazmat suit and helmet.
I would just close it back up and give it to them and say you need a new machine this one is beyond repair.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 24, 2009)

This is all really crazy.  I lived in a house with 4 smokers when I was 17-18, never had this kind of problem.  Any little bit to go in their pockets, the better I guess.

the Mac OS has always been a fail, and will always be a fail.  It is just useless and incompatible, and damned near impossible to work on.  Some of the apple products like the i-phone and ipods are actually damned good products, and I hope they keep doing a good, albeit overpriced, job.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Nov 24, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> And as we've already said, normal amounts of dust and hair are acceptable.
> 
> Smoking goes beyond the normal amounts of dust and hair.  Not only does it make everything sticky inside the computer, meaning normal dust is more likely to stick inside the computer, it also creates excess dust itself in the form of smoke particles.
> 
> It is the same reason most computer warranties will be voided if the computer is used in a high dust environment.  I had customer that owns a wood shop, and dell refused a warranty on a machine due to the excess wood dust in the machine...



Who's we the voice of the people lol ? who are you to deem what is normal and acceptable, this is an open discussion, not a dictatorship 

And I have already said that this would happen in the same house regardless of whether they smoked or not, you can see the amount of dust in that machine is excess and comes from a dirty house regardless of smoking. If people want to live like that, then thats what will happen to their lovely dell machines. And smoke creates dust particles?? I would be interested to hear some scientific breakdown of that theory.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 24, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> This is all really crazy.  I lived in a house with 4 smokers when I was 17-18, never had this kind of problem.  Any little bit to go in their pockets, the better I guess.
> 
> the Mac OS has always been a fail, and will always be a fail.  It is just useless and incompatible, and damned near impossible to work on.  Some of the apple products like the i-phone and ipods are actually damned good products, and I hope they keep doing a good, albeit overpriced, job.



Wow. You are just a fountain of misinformation.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 24, 2009)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> Who's we the voice of the people lol ? who are you to deem what is normal and acceptable, this is an open discussion, not a dictatorship
> 
> And I have already said that this would happen in the same house regardless of whether they smoked or not, you can see the amount of dust in that machine is excess and comes from a dirty house regardless of smoking. If people want to live like that, then thats what will happen to their lovely dell machines. And smoke creates dust particles?? I would be interested to hear some scientific breakdown of that theory.



I'm not deeming what is acceptable and what isn't, Apple is(and other manufacturers that do the same with their warranties).

You can say it all you want, but I've never seen a machine come from a non-smoking house that looked that bad.  It just doesn't happen.  You can even tell that isn't normal dust because it is brown!  Dust isn't normally brown.

Like I've said, if they can tell you are a smoker just by looking at the inside of the computer, your warranty should be voided.


----------



## Polaris573 (Nov 24, 2009)

TeXBill said:


> I totally agree with that I wouldn't touch it either with gloves on and a full hazmat suit and helmet.
> I would just close it back up and give it to them and say you need a new machine this one is beyond repair.



I would clean it out if I had gloves... or probably even if I didn't.  Of course I've handled quite a few things significantly higher on the gross and/or dangerous scale.  After a while you become jaded enough that you just shrug and dive in.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 24, 2009)

Polaris573 said:


> I would clean it out if I had gloves... or probably even if I didn't.  Of course I've handled quite a few things much higher on the gross and/or dangerous scale.  After you become jaded enough you just shrug and dive in.



I'd just suck it all out with a vacuum, never have to touch that stuff and it doesn't get put up into the air for me to breath...

Now that I think about it, that makes the "biohazard" part a little believable...


----------



## Munki (Nov 24, 2009)

Most computer related issues I don't like picking sides, but I can agree with this. Here is why, 90% of consumers don't clean their computer and of those 45% are smokers. SO, when you smoke around a computer, you have much thicker and 'stickier' dust cake on top of the components, obviously it make heat build up and royally murders the component. Now, if the computer fails on its own, I would like it serviced, but its really hard to tell they died on its own when its coved in 3 inches of thick dust, thats just my two cents tho.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Nov 24, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> I'm not deeming what is acceptable and what isn't, Apple is(and other manufacturers that do the same with their warranties).
> 
> You can say it all you want, but I've never seen a machine come from a non-smoking house that looked that bad.  It just doesn't happen.  You can even tell that isn't normal dust because it is brown!  Dust isn't normally brown.
> 
> Like I've said, if they can tell you are a smoker just by looking at the inside of the computer, your warranty should be voided.



You seem to be elaborating on apples warranty terms even though there are non specified, do you have information we dont, lets get technical about it, there is nothing listed in their terms and conditions that says having it in a smoking environment will void the warranty. 

And again I bring up the same argument, would living in a dirty house also void the warranty cause this is going to cause a build up of dust and other crap a lot quicker than in "normal conditions" , can we define normal conditions ?

The fact is we are all discussing the matter and there is nothing to say any of those machines were anything like the pic posted in the 2nd that is an extreme case, of being both from a dirty house and a smoking house. For all we know these mac's had components fail and the excuse of them being in a smoking environment was used to not honour the warranties. There was no mention of them coming from a smoking environment having a direct impact on why the machines had failed. From my understanding anyway.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 24, 2009)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> You seem to be elaborating on apples warranty terms even though there are non specified, do you have information we dont, lets get technical about it, there is nothing listed in their terms and conditions that says having it in a smoking environment will void the warranty.
> 
> And again I bring up the same argument, would living in a dirty house also void the warranty cause this is going to cause a build up of dust and other crap a lot quicker than in "normal conditions" , can we define normal conditions ?
> 
> The fact is we are all discussing the matter and there is nothing to say any of those machines were anything like the pic posted in the 2nd that is an extreme case, of being both from a dirty house and a smoking house. For all we know these mac's had components fail and the excuse of them being in a smoking environment was used to not honour the warranties. There was no mention of them coming from a smoking environment having a direct impact on why the machines had failed. From my understanding anyway.



where does the warranty say they'll replace it no questions asked?

Where do they specify they'll take it back if it gets full of tar?


its a silly argument to look for specifics, when it works both ways. they're only covering stuff thats THEIR fault, which is normal for warranties.


----------



## allen337 (Nov 24, 2009)

I want to Know since so many think this is such a Valid excuse for Apple to reject a warranty on a $3000 piece of equipment. Why is it that its never happened on the billions of pc laptops and desktops the 98% of users purchase? Only the people who can afford a $3000 apple can afford to smoke that much? If I was the person who purchased the piece of junk, i mean apple, I would try a different repair facility after I cleaned it up a bit.


----------



## Taz100420 (Nov 24, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Just to let you guys know this is what a smokers computer looks like.  So yeah I can imagine what an imac would look like. This shot is from a tower!
> 
> http://images.topix.com/gallery/up-VHKI3QS6FFI3LKNC.jpg



Ummm. My 2 computers look nothing like that. My one computer has been running for 2-3 years straight without a inside cleaning and looks NOWHERE like that and my stepdad is on it at least 2-5 hours a day smoking right next to it. It just seems to me that most prebuilt computers have horrible airflow hence a good place for dust to build and tar to help it stick. His computer has excellent airflow and barely any dust is building up the internals. Only the intake fans are dusty. I have cleaned alot nastier than a dusty/tar computer and I would repair a computer if a smoker had it, if they had a warranty from me, thats customer service. I would not again touch a dog person or cat persons computer if they leave their case open... I would like to see a computer fail just b/c of tar and not the dust build up that goes with it. 

And to the wood shop thing, cmon, I do see their point on that lol.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 24, 2009)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> You seem to be elaborating on apples warranty terms even though there are non specified, do you have information we dont, lets get technical about it, there is nothing listed in their terms and conditions that says having it in a smoking environment will void the warranty.
> 
> And again I bring up the same argument, would living in a dirty house also void the warranty cause this is going to cause a build up of dust and other crap a lot quicker than in "normal conditions" , can we define normal conditions ?
> 
> The fact is we are all discussing the matter and there is nothing to say any of those machines were anything like the pic posted in the 2nd that is an extreme case, of being both from a dirty house and a smoking house. For all we know these mac's had components fail and the excuse of them being in a smoking environment was used to not honour the warranties. There was no mention of them coming from a smoking environment having a direct impact on why the machines had failed. From my understanding anyway.



It doesn't need to be in any warranty.  The warranty covers manufacturing defects, user caused malfunctioning, like the malfunctioning caused by overheating due to excess dust(be it from smoking, pets, or a dirty environment) isn't and shouldn't be covered.  Why don't I turn your logic around on you, shall we?  It doesn't specifically say using the computer under water voids the warranty, so we can all dunk our computers in our bathtubs and still expect it to be covered...  Use some common sense here, warranties and terms and conditions don't have to specifically say what does and doesn't void the warranty.  Expecting it to do so is just as stupid as expecting every product to have every possible warning label as to what you shouldn't do with it.  People that expect such nonsense are the reason there was a warning label on the shovel I just bought the other day that said "Warning: Striking others with this object could cause injury."

So, yes, if they live in an excessively dirty house, their warranty should be void, just to answer you question.

And trust me, if the techs could tell right away that the computer was used in a smoking environment, then it was pretty fucking bad.  Might not have been as bad as the pic post, or it might have been worse, but if they could tell just by looking at the machine, it was bad...

Now, as for Apple calling it a BioHazard, I think that is a little bit of a stretch for reasoning.  Though I cna say as a tech, I hate cleaning out extremely dirty computer.  Especially from smokers.  I always end up coughing from all the dust and crap for hours after I've finished, even with the vacuum.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 24, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> It doesn't need to be in any warranty.  The warranty covers manufacturing defects, user caused malfunctioning, like the malfunctioning caused by overheating due to excess dust(be it from smoking, pets, or a dirty environment) isn't and shouldn't be covered.  Why don't I turn your logic around on you, shall we?  It doesn't specifically say using the computer under water voids the warranty, so we can all dunk our computers in our bathtubs and still expect it to be covered...  Use some common sense here, warranties and terms and conditions don't have to specifically say what does and doesn't void the warranty.  Expecting it to do so is just as stupid as expecting every product to have every possible warning label as to what you shouldn't do with it.  People that expect such nonsense are the reason there was a warning label on the shovel I just bought the other day that said "Warning: Striking others with this object could cause injury."
> 
> So, yes, if they live in an excessively dirty house, their warranty should be void, just to answer you question.
> 
> And trust me, if the techs could tell right away that the computer was used in a smoking environment, then it was pretty fucking bad.  Might not have been as bad as the pic post, or it might have been worse, but if they could tell just by looking at the machine, it was bad...



Damn it. I agree with you again. I hate this trend.


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 24, 2009)

I think you guys are missing the point and you should re-read the OP. There is nothing saying Apple will not honor the warranty due to the smoking causing a build up of dust. They said they wouldn't repair it by _*blaming it on a hazard to their worker's health*_ and mentioned it wasn't economical to repair it anyways. Both cases are blamed on OSHA violations, *NOT* improper hardware care. They're breaching contract for a service you paid for, and giving an entirely bullshit reason. They didn't mention it had caused physical issues until the last paragraph of the second example, and even then Apple fell back on not replacing it due to a OSHA violation. Not repairing it due to too much dust has been entirely advocated by those in this thread, and NOT by the story linked in the OP. You guys can post up pictures of the worst of the worst all you want, but the fact still remains that you have no clue what these people's Macs looked like inside. Ever consider that the stuff may have just smelled of second hand smoke? 

And the fact that you're defending a company doing this is mind boggling. How many of you will back the auto industry saying if you've smoked in your car, it'll void your warranty on all repairs? How many will back Apple when they say anyone living in humid areas can't use their Apple warranty? Water is bad for electronics after all.

I don't smoke and I never will, it just isn't for me. But the fact that consumers continue to fight and advocate for LESS freedoms really makes my mind hurt. You guys got it backwards. If it had been written down and outlined from the start, fine. The fact that its come out of nowhere on these people is what makes this bad, and they justify it as a biohazard health risk. They did NOT deem it unrepairable due to too much dust, they deemed it uneconomical.

Oh, and I've personally have seen computers that are just as dusty as that Dell come from a non smoking house, though there were pets in the house. I've also seen some pretty grungy computers come from houses without any external sources of crap like pets and smoke. Perhaps not as much, but still equally stifling to any computer's performance. I'd say that Dell would likely have been an issue without the person being a smoker.


*Edit*: I'd also like to point out that the first example implies that the guy wasn't a smoker and was claimed to be a smoker.


> Not only is this faulty science, _attributing non smoking residue to second hand smoke_, on Chad's part, no where in your applecare terms of service can I find anything mentioning being used in a smoking environment as voiding the warranty.


----------



## EchoMan (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't believe it, especially without pictures from the actual 2 computers sent in. Moan about what you deem normal conditions all you want. I've had computers in smoking environments for years and they never looked like that. 

http://images.topix.com/gallery/up-VHKI3QS6FFI3LKNC.jpg

This is a simple case of refusing warranty on any made up fib, by big companies with expensive warranty plans using shady tactics.

El Fiendo summed it up nicely, if you want to get technical relating to the statements and the warranty.

Who wants to make a list of what can be deemed a hazard.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 24, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> I think you guys are missing the point and you should re-read the OP. There is nothing saying Apple will not honor the warranty due to the smoking causing a build up of dust. They said they wouldn't repair it by _*blaming it on a hazard to their worker's health*_ and mentioned it wasn't economical to repair it anyways. Both cases are blamed on OSHA violations, *NOT* improper hardware care. They're breaching contract for a service you paid for, and giving an entirely bullshit reason. They didn't mention it had caused physical issues until the last paragraph of the second example, and even then Apple fell back on not replacing it due to a OSHA violation. Not repairing it due to too much dust has been entirely advocated by those in this thread, and NOT by the story linked in the OP. You guys can post up pictures of the worst of the worst all you want, but the fact still remains that you have no clue what these people's Macs looked like inside. Ever consider that the stuff may have just smelled of second hand smoke?
> 
> And the fact that you're defending a company doing this is mind boggling. How many of you will back the auto industry saying if you've smoked in your car, it'll void your warranty on all repairs? How many will back Apple when they say anyone living in humid areas can't use their Apple warranty? Water is bad for electronics after all.
> 
> ...



Well lets say it wasn't from smoke. It was from some alien jizz and got shot in the CPU during an abduction gone wrong. Thats not in the warranty ether so should I fix it? No because I feel its a health hazard and I have the glowing rectum to prove it. Can you sue me?


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Nov 24, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> People that expect such nonsense are the reason there was a warning label on the shovel I just bought the other day that said "Warning: Striking others with this object could cause injury."



See that quote right there is what pisses me off about you, no offense, get your point across by all means but you do end up flamebaiting if someone disagrees with your rationale. Yet I know you will deny it and say you proved your points with facts etc etc, but you just had to throw that little bit in at the end (not that the above insulted me, but it was a sly dig none the less "people that expect such nonsense" )

But we could debate the issue all day long as is apparent lol, I think for me the main thing is, the manner in which the op is posted, is that the apple techies wouldnt even look at them because of the environment they came from, it could have been a completely defunct component for all I/we know and nothing to do with the smoke. 

And I stick by my original opinion, screw them pansy apple techs, all they would have to do is give it a bit of a clean, troubleshoot the issue and then let the customer know 
a: it was damaged by this and you will have to pay for repair or 
b: it is actually a faulty component, we will replace it, but by the way please dont smoke round your mac it could cause issues in the future

 <<< that is how any decent company who wants to retain their customers business would handle the situation, and how apple should of.


----------



## EchoMan (Nov 24, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well lets say it wasn't from smoke. It was from some alien jizz and got shot in the CPU during an abduction gone wrong. Thats not in the warranty ether so should I fix it? No because I feel its a health hazard and I have the glowing rectum to prove it. Can you sue me?



Probably could.

 Have you ever read any agreement in general, within the agreement they can use vague wording to cover EVERYTHING and anything ever made up, or unforeseen/upcoming. 

Since the reasons for not covering the repair are fishy and non related to the warranty, they did that on purpose.

Apple should either edit the warranty or repair the damn things. I'm also sure these aren't the only cases where this has been done, it's just that these have become more public.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 24, 2009)

EchoMan said:


> Probably could.
> 
> Have you ever read any agreement in general, within the agreement they can use vague wording to cover EVERYTHING and anything ever made up, or unforeseen/upcoming. Since we don't even know the warranty agreement, nor know the condition of the computers sent in.
> 
> ...



You could sue me but you wouldn't win. I have a glowing rectum as proof.


----------



## EchoMan (Nov 24, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You could sue me but you wouldn't win. I have a glowing rectum as proof.



No proof scientifically that it's hazardous though.

Anyways why don't we talk about what's known here, and it's Apple using claims outside the warranty as an excuse to not carry out warranty repair.


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 24, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You could sue me but you wouldn't win. I have a glowing rectum as proof.



Sadly if it were looked into, it would likely be considered a biohazard (and it would be a bullshit call). Second hand smoke is on the toxic materials list, however dust that's accumulated in part to second hand smoke isn't. Its a lovely grey area that Apple is exploiting. They can't say dust itself voids warranties, because the question arises 'why didn't you design your product with dust in mind?' And it would then classify as a manufacturing defect. However *toxic* dust, well now that's a glowy rectum of difference.  

I say give them dust masks and tell them to stop crying. Apple can afford the repair anyways, and its odd they let this customer relations blunder arise.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 24, 2009)

EchoMan said:


> No proof scientifically that it's hazardous though.
> 
> Anyways why don't we talk about what's known here, and it's Apple using claims outside the warranty as an excuse to not carry out warranty repair.



Of course its hazardous. Why do you think they put warning labels on cigaret packages?


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Nov 24, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Of course its hazardous. Why do you think they put warning labels on cigaret packages?



he was on about your glowing rectum lol, though I wouldnt like to get close enough to find out


----------



## Steevo (Nov 24, 2009)

All I hear in this thread is a bunch of people crying, some pointing out the cold hard truth, and the otehrs crying more.




This thread needs a resident waaaaaambulance. Then to be closed.



Mebe the first person didn't smoke cigs, but joints. Or mebey he had it in the kitchen and it piced up a coating of cooking grease which is even worse.


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 24, 2009)

It needs a little less trolling actually. The reason threads degrade around here is crap like this. At least add a little humor like Mailman.

If you want to turn a blind eye to the fact that Apple attributes the non warranty to 'toxic dust', go ahead. I will, however, laugh wholeheartedly when you're denied warranty for some crap reason. 

Though I suppose the lack of real answer to my original post adds credit to its validity.


----------



## KainXS (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't like smokers but lets be serious, if you void peoples warranties for smoking, first they should've voided everyones warranty who has a dog, cat, or carpet because those are 100X worst than smoking when it comes to computers, leave a pc running in a house with a carpet in the same room for about 3 or 4 months and come back and it will be just like that picture, more than likely worst.


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Nov 24, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Just to let you guys know this is what a smokers computer looks like.  So yeah I can imagine what an imac would look like. This shot is from a tower!
> 
> http://images.topix.com/gallery/up-VHKI3QS6FFI3LKNC.jpg



I can imagine the tower having huge fans for intake but damn man did the forgot to put in the fan filter hardly $5 each and easily replaceable man DAMN!


----------



## smee (Nov 24, 2009)

Yea this pisses me off. But one thing I do hate is buying something from someone on a forum, and when I receive it I find out that the seller was a smoker and now I've got a stinky item sitting on my desk.
It's gross.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Nov 24, 2009)

smee said:


> Yea this pisses me off. But one thing I do hate is buying something from someone on a forum, and when I receive it I find out that the seller was a smoker and now I've got a stinky item sitting on my desk.
> It's gross.



Then put it in your damn case where it belongs, and when you feel the need to go sniffing components, go out and get some fresh air instead, take a walk or something


----------



## smee (Nov 24, 2009)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> Then put it in your damn case where it belongs, and when you feel the need to go sniffing components, go out and get some fresh air instead, take a walk or something



LOL! Well I'm mainly talking about a mouse, keyboard.. etc... stuff that doesn't go in your case. xD

I get your point though. But I think it'd be nice if the seller said they smoked before hand.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 24, 2009)

I like it when I get hardware from smokers, you can play a game where you guess if they were smoking tobacco or something else XD


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Nov 24, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I like it when I get hardware from smokers, you can play a game where you guess if they were smoking tobacco or something else XD



haha my saitek eclipse has taken a bateering I'm sure I could roll a fat one with all the bits what have dropped down in between the keys in the year or so I have had it


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh my god, I can't believe how many people are stoners on TPU.

its beautiful.


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Nov 24, 2009)

I wonder if games get affected oone day by smoking?, just a theory but maybe players health goes down or sum shit


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Nov 24, 2009)

maq_paki said:


> I wonder if games get affected oone day by smoking?, just a theory but maybe players health goes down or sum shit



Bioshock ?


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 24, 2009)

TBH, although I think it's kinda BS to void a warranty for such an issue - I can kinda see where they're coming from.  I've taken apart quite a few cases owned by heavy smokers, and the internals get downright nasty . . . big reason why I never have, nor ever will smoke around my case (let alone in my house).

But, again, I think voiding the warranty is kinda BS.  Considering I work in a service industry (although drastically different than working on computers), it'd be like me saying that I can't replace a PCM in a customer's car under warranty because they smoke . . .


----------



## Steevo (Nov 24, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> It needs a little less trolling actually. The reason threads degrade around here is crap like this. At least add a little humor like Mailman.
> 
> If you want to turn a blind eye to the fact that Apple attributes the non warranty to 'toxic dust', go ahead. I will, however, laugh wholeheartedly when you're denied warranty for some crap reason.
> 
> Though I suppose the lack of real answer to my original post adds credit to its validity.




You can't prove a negative, you must prove your side. 


So far we have decided that cleaning your PC is a user function, so if you choose to smoke or expose your PC/macbook or other devices to damaging or products that clog the vents you are wholly responsible for the maintenance and upkeep, unless you pay for such, and or it has been covered by your contract.

As far as the two users in question, perhaps they exposed their macbooks to extreme enviroments, we don't know and have no pictures to judge by. Going off the comments that a simple clean fixed one, I rest upon my aforementioned comments for consumer liability and use.

Lastly, only two cases out of how many sold? Really?

I only see crap in baseless comments made with no proof of how bad it actually was. Get me evidense it was not bad and I will wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 24, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Just to let you guys know this is what a smokers computer looks like.  So yeah I can imagine what an imac would look like. This shot is from a tower!



Is that a computer or a LUNG?


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 24, 2009)

I've seen computers worse then that.

1st time I came across a case as bad as that was my uncles dell, entire thing was like it.

The second time was worse, smoker + rig with lots of opening in a fishery.

Rig was in a temp office, it was FILLED with mud.


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## Sasqui (Nov 24, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I've seen computers worse then that.
> 
> 1st time I came across a case as bad as that was my uncles dell, entire thing was like it.
> 
> ...



OMFG... I've got a respirator rated for asbestos, between that, a large open area and an air compressor, I think I could tackle it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 24, 2009)

imperialreign said:


> http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/3219/lulznp.jpg



Looks like someone that doesn't deserve to own a computer.  Just like the current consoles, gotta keep them dust free. My Cousin still has the first XB360 and it hasn't failed him.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 24, 2009)

Sasqui said:


> OMFG... I've got a respirator rated for asbestos, between that, a large open area and an air compressor, I think I could tackle it.




Ahh, a luxury I wish I had.

I used good old fashioned lung power, whilst covering my nose and eyes with my t shirt


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 25, 2009)

fresh air is all i use, then again ive been exposed to so much construction particulate anyway that it seems it doesnt bother me, now Asbestos and Oven Cleaner, no thanks.


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 25, 2009)

Steevo said:


> You can't prove a negative, you must prove your side.
> So far we have decided that cleaning your PC is a user function, so if you choose to smoke or expose your PC/macbook or other devices to damaging or products that clog the vents you are wholly responsible for the maintenance and upkeep, unless you pay for such, and or it has been covered by your contract.
> As far as the two users in question, perhaps they exposed their macbooks to extreme enviroments, we don't know and have no pictures to judge by. Going off the comments that a simple clean fixed one, I rest upon my aforementioned comments for consumer liability and use.
> Lastly, only two cases out of how many sold? Really?
> I only see crap in baseless comments made with no proof of how bad it actually was. Get me evidense it was not bad and I will wholeheartedly agree.



My mistake, I erred in the reading comprehension of your post. Forgive me for my slightly harsher choice of words.

The problem I have with this is what dictates an extreme environment. They recommend for the least amount of dust you use your computer in a non carpeted environment. So do carpets void my warranty? I think that improper care of the computer itself should void warranty. So if its as dusty as that Dell computer, then it shouldn't matter if its cigarettes, cat hair, or residue from burning human corpses. What defines an acceptable environment? Its very easy to get out of hand.

I think its condemning to Apple, and not the consumer, that a simple cleaning fixed his computer. You're going to tell me that the cost of Applecare doesn't cover a dust mask and a can of compressed air? Furthermore, in the second one the lady said it wasn't economical to repair her computer. Again, the price of a HDD and optical drive is greater than the cost of the warranty? Entirely untrue.

Only 2 cases have come to light. I'd imagine if all the consumers had made a fuss (instead of bending over and taking it) or if more had told this news source their story, there'd be more to mention. You can't tell me though that every reporting agency in the world would be jumping to publish this stuff so complaints could very likely have fallen through the cracks. It doesn't mean there hasn't been others and won't be more, but I can't provide proof. 

And lastly, all of this and including your post is null anyways. Again, Apple did not refuse warranty due to a problem with too much dust. They refused warranty because second hand smoke is considered a toxic material, and they assumed the dust was smoky. Do you fear dust?


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 25, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> Looks like someone that doesn't deserve to own a computer.  Just like the current consoles, gotta keep them dust free. My Cousin still has the first XB360 and it hasn't failed him.



Back to the point of the thread, if you were servicing a computer like that, would you say it was a manufacture defect?


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 25, 2009)

Well, you also run into another issue with a ton of OEM rigs - that good 'ol warranty seal.

Now, sure, we can fault the user for the environment that the unit is contained within; but you can't fault a user for not cleaning the rig themselves if opening the case would cause them to void their warranty.  In which case, I feel that it would defi be the manufacturer's problem to have to clean the case - not the user.  You can't entirelly blame the user because their environment that houses the rig is not the manufacturer's "ideal" operating environment.

The real question then is, does it state anywhere in the owner's manual or the warranty card that the above conditions would void the warranty?


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 25, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Wow. You are just a fountain of misinformation.



mind yer manners good sir.  You are a mountain of personal troll.

Could call you the troll king, no one has started more fights or created more anger among people.

In fact, ill start trolling your threads personally.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 25, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> mind yer manners good sir.  You are a mountain of personal troll.
> 
> Could call you the troll king, no one has started more fights or created more anger among people.
> 
> In fact, ill start trolling your threads personally.



Dont bother with him hes invincible, look at how many times hes been away for a few days and just appeared back not reformed only to repeat offend and just appear back again in a viscous cycle. Infraction King should be his custom name/title.

As for Tobacco, not only can it cause cancer but it can lead to a dependency, rots teeth, changes voice to deeper (bad for women), bad smell including making breath stink rotten, will clog lungs with tar, can lead to cancer, costs a lot and if that doesn't say its bad then gunking up computers should.

HOOVER(vac) your floor and dusting the room can keep most pcs fresh (other factors can make it not so fresh and may require other work), i like to polish the case and clean the filters too. Using an ash tray for a pc is stupid also smoking near a pc intake fan is stupid it just takes it right into the PC.

Smoking other things other than Tobacco is not up for discussion here, GN.net is there to be used for that.


----------



## erocker (Nov 25, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> As for Tobacco, not only can it cause cancer but it can lead to a dependency, rots teeth, changes voice to deeper (bad for women), bad smell including making breath stink rotten, will clog lungs with tar, can lead to cancer, costs a lot and if that doesn't say its bad then gunking up computers should.



You totally forgot: makes you look cool, relieves stress, helps pick out dirty girls, is free when grown and has been on this planet for a very long time. They help drug addicts "get by", stimulates any governments economy through insane taxes, did I mention you look cool while smoking?   Erm. Apple has no right to refuse warranty for something that is not explicitly written within the warranty


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 25, 2009)

erocker said:


> helps pick out dirty girls




I read that as " helps pick up dirty girls"


----------



## erocker (Nov 25, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I read that as " helps pick up dirty girls"



That too, but the ones that smoke will usually put other dirty things into their mouths.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 25, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> Dont bother with him hes invincible, look at how many times hes been away for a few days and just appeared back not reformed only to repeat offend and just appear back again in a viscous cycle. Infraction King should be his custom name/title.
> 
> As for Tobacco, not only can it cause cancer but it can lead to a dependency, rots teeth, changes voice to deeper (bad for women), bad smell including making breath stink rotten, will clog lungs with tar, can lead to cancer, costs a lot and if that doesn't say its bad then gunking up computers should.
> 
> ...


pretty much, hes not a bad guy.  Ive played l4d2 a few times with him, and from what I hear, he is one hell of a mw2 player online.


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 25, 2009)

erocker said:


> Apple has no right to refuse warranty for something that is not explicitly written within the warranty



You buy the toxic dust reason Apple has fed everyone, eh?


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 25, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> You buy the toxic dust reason Apple has fed everyone, eh?



I don't have a single apple product and I'm glad, LOL.  Though I will buy an iTouch after the AT&T contract expires at the end of this year.  Then I'll blow smoke on it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 25, 2009)

imperialreign said:


> Well, you also run into another issue with a ton of OEM rigs - that good 'ol warranty seal.
> 
> Now, sure, we can fault the user for the environment that the unit is contained within; but you can't fault a user for not cleaning the rig themselves if opening the case would cause them to void their warranty.  In which case, I feel that it would defi be the manufacturer's problem to have to clean the case - not the user.  You can't entirelly blame the user because their environment that houses the rig is not the manufacturer's "ideal" operating environment.
> 
> The real question then is, does it state anywhere in the owner's manual or the warranty card that the above conditions would void the warranty?



majority of OEM rigs other than Botique Makes are limited by 1 year warranty, so by the time that machine gets pretty dirty it wont matter if you break a Seal on the case anyway.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 25, 2009)

erocker said:


> You totally forgot: makes you look cool, relieves stress, helps pick out dirty girls, is free when grown and has been on this planet for a very long time. They help drug addicts "get by", stimulates any governments economy through insane taxes, did I mention you look cool while smoking?   Erm. Apple has no right to refuse warranty for something that is not explicitly written within the warranty



Must just be the UK government that want its citizens to quit smoking then. The biggest way of increasing the budget is to cut expenditure through means like privatisation and modernisation/efficiency, increasing taxes is another way. If the USA thinks taxing tea and playing cards is rough then look at our VAT its 15% but it will eventually return to 17.5%.

If its not in the warranty you know the drill.

Look at it this way if you broke it its your fault but you can disguise or tell them fibs to get them to think you never done it, if it broke on its own or over time or it arrived broke then they should replace it no problem as long as its in warrenty.

I think that if smoking has damaged your pc over time then no you inadvertently broke teh machine! but a week of smoking cannot or shouldn't kill a pc or damage it so they have no right to refuse it.

People shouldn't be taking drugs in the first place to need to smoke to come off something else. Lets be honest here because Methadone is more likely to be a sub rather than Tobacco. If you smoke weed simple thing is that weed smokers have this mindset that its okay and generally will either give it up spontaneously or just never give it up, very few say that its bad for them where as tobacco smokers will generally say its shit for me but i like it.

If its that much of a problem then get some insurance, if i get a laptop i will get it insured for theft and accidental damage.




3870x2 said:


> pretty much, hes not a bad guy.  Ive played l4d2 a few times with him, and from what I hear, he is one hell of a mw2 player online.


I never thought he was personally a bad person either. I just state what i see. Being good at games doesn't impress me, i still cant figure out how people get to the stage of being able to head shot insta kill with a sniper jumping around maps (using no sights either!). I just play for fun not like a religion.

MW2 lol probly.

Does this Mac smoking voids warranty apply to there accessories and other non pc related tech like Ipods/iphones?


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 25, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> Does this Mac smoking voids warranty apply to there accessories and other non pc related tech like Ipods/iphones?



Most likely. The entire reason they denied both warranties as void in the original post is because second hand smoke is considered a toxic material, and thus they deemed the people's items a biohazard / occupational health and safety risk.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 25, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Most likely. The entire reason they denied both warranties as void in the original post is because second hand smoke is considered a toxic material, and thus they deemed the people's items a biohazard / occupational health and safety risk.



TOXIC? hmmmn i dont know if its toxic, second hand smoke that is. I know its obviously unhealthy but its nothing like that.

They are stupid to refuse for that reason i do not understand.


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 25, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> TOXIC? hmmmn i dont know if its toxic, second hand smoke that is. I know its obviously unhealthy but its nothing like that.
> 
> They are stupid to refuse for that reason i do not understand.



Second hand smoke is on the OSHA list of hazardous materials, believe it or not. From there Apple decided that the dust was a carcinogen. At least I assume they thought it was a carcinogen as I can't figure out what else they'd think it to be in this case.

The thing that gets me the most is that Apple can afford this. Even if the computers were tarred right the hell up, Apple could afford to fix it. Right now they've got a major PR issue on their hands that they just let go. It would've even been fine if they'd said that the hardware had failed due to being choked out by dust that had accumulated in part to cigarettes. However to deny the warranty because the dust is hazardous to their worker's health? I'd be willing to bet there's far more in a computer that's more hazardous than the dust they encountered.


----------



## i789 (Nov 25, 2009)

Get a PC, where you can smoke and type at the same time


----------



## Geofrancis (Nov 25, 2009)

i am a heavy toker and i have to say smoke does make dust bind together more than dust on its own but its the fact that thet are saying they are voiding warranty's for the safety of there staff is bullshit. its not like there is smoke pouring from the computers or anything. if anything you will inhale less dust because its all bind's together into a big furball. 


the only piece's of hardware i have ever seen die from smoke covered dust is fans and cd drives neither are very expensive. so are not going to cost more than the price of a warrenty.



pantherx12 said:


> Oh my god, I can't believe how many people are stoners on TPU.
> 
> its beautiful.



lol


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Nov 25, 2009)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> Bioshock ?



How did u come up with tht lol


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Nov 25, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> Looks like someone that doesn't deserve to own a computer.  Just like the current consoles, gotta keep them dust free. My Cousin still has the first XB360 and it hasn't failed him.



Every Dog has its day 
His is just around the corner


----------



## Wile E (Nov 25, 2009)

Mussels said:


> its disgusting trying to clean it. even an air compressor cant shift it, you have to pull it off and its all stringy and nasty.
> 
> 
> on the outside its not sticky, but if you pull too hard and remove the dusty/hairy layer on the outside you get the sticky nasty crap on the inside... and that shit doesnt like coming off your hands.
> ...



My mom's computer was like that. 2 heavy smokers in an old house that was just naturally dusty. 4 years of build up. I actually just broke down and hosed it all off, then let it dry for a couple of days. I've also repaired computer that were like that in non-smoker houses, although it took 5 or 6 years to get there.

That said, the warranty should not have been voided on the Apples for the reasons stated. That's the thing you seem to be missing. They gave a very bullshit reason to void the warranties. On the grounds of voiding that Apple gave, these people have a very legitimate case/complaint. Now, for Apple to void the warranty based on tar as user damage, they have to prove that the tar is what killed the computer. Just it being there is not enough. But that doesn't even matter, because that's not why the warranty was voided.

To void a warranty for user damage, they have to prove 100%, beyond a shadow of a doubt, that the user caused the damage. It's part of the Magnuson-Moss Act. Since they can't prove the user caused the damage, they pulled the Biohazard BS.



newtekie1 said:


> I'd just suck it all out with a vacuum, never have to touch that stuff and it doesn't get put up into the air for me to breath...
> 
> Now that I think about it, that makes the "biohazard" part a little believable...



BS. That's what those little $.50 face masks are for.



Steevo said:


> You can't prove a negative, you must prove your side.
> 
> 
> So far we have decided that cleaning your PC is a user function, so if you choose to smoke or expose your PC/macbook or other devices to damaging or products that clog the vents you are wholly responsible for the maintenance and upkeep, unless you pay for such, and or it has been covered by your contract.
> ...


A user can't take apart a MacBook without voiding the warranty. How are they supposed to clean it?



erocker said:


> You totally forgot: makes you look cool, relieves stress, helps pick out dirty girls, is free when grown and has been on this planet for a very long time. They help drug addicts "get by", stimulates any governments economy through insane taxes, did I mention you look cool while smoking?   Erm. *Apple has no right to refuse warranty for something that is not explicitly written within the warranty*



Correct, Please refer to the above mentioned Magnuson-Moss Act. (Which any of us self-respecting gear heads should know about. Dealerships like to play the warranty voiding game as well, especially if you have any bolt-ons)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 25, 2009)

So much for Apple keeping their best in customer service award.  They're just digging deeper to find an excuse not to do warranty repair work.  Shame on them.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 25, 2009)

Yeah, I have to agree. I was seriously considering one of the new iMacs, too. I don't think that's the case anymore tho.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Nov 25, 2009)

Wile E said:


> My mom's computer was like that. 2 heavy smokers in an old house that was just naturally dusty. 4 years of build up. I actually just broke down and hosed it all off, then let it dry for a couple of days. I've also repaired computer that were like that in non-smoker houses, although it took 5 or 6 years to get there.
> 
> That said, the warranty should not have been voided on the Apples for the reasons stated. That's the thing you seem to be missing. They gave a very bullshit reason to void the warranties. On the grounds of voiding that Apple gave, these people have a very legitimate case/complaint. Now, for Apple to void the warranty based on tar as user damage, they have to prove that the tar is what killed the computer. Just it being there is not enough. But that doesn't even matter, because that's not why the warranty was voided.
> 
> ...



QFT well said


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 25, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> mind yer manners good sir.  You are a mountain of personal troll.
> 
> Could call you the troll king, no one has started more fights or created more anger among people.
> 
> In fact, ill start trolling your threads personally.



No I'm just stating the facts. No trolling here. However its nice to have a stalker. I always wanted one. Ill leave my drapes open so you can take pictures of me while I fap.

Anyway on topic. I would like to see these computers that Apple rejected. I honestly think they have a good case of defense. Not because they are Apple or anything like that. I bet these laptops were the exception more than the rule. One thing Apple hates is bad publicity and this is definitely bad. These computers must have been epic to bring up a case like this.

Artist rendition of Apple motherboard.


----------



## troyrae360 (Nov 26, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No I'm just stating the facts. No trolling here. However its nice to have a stalker. I always wanted one. Ill leave my drapes open so you can take pictures of me while I fap.
> 
> Anyway on topic. I would like to see these computers that Apple rejected. I honestly think they have a good case of defense. Not because they are Apple or anything like that. I bet these laptops were the exception more than the rule. One thing Apple hates is bad publicity and this is definitely bad. These computers must have been epic to bring up a case like this.
> 
> ...



Still, they should have it written somewere that smoking will void warrenty, most people dont relize the effect smoking can have on their hardware, And more to the point it's definitley not a Bio Hazard to fix a computer that someone has been smoking around


----------



## wolf (Nov 26, 2009)

not having it in the warranty's terms and conditions is what gets me, how can they just make something up that you haven't previously agreed to or been told about, they sell you an expensive "form over function" pc, and an extended warranty, which on a PC ain't cheap, and then turn around and deny you warranty for something NOT in your terms and conditions.

This is well screwie. I don't like it one bit.


----------



## troyrae360 (Nov 26, 2009)

wolf said:


> not having it in the warranty's terms and conditions is what gets me, how can they just make something up that you haven't previously agreed to or been told about, they sell you an expensive "form over function" pc, and an extended warranty, which on a PC ain't cheap, and then turn around and deny you warranty for something NOT in your terms and conditions.
> 
> This is well screwie. I don't like it one bit.



+1

Me neither, Go suck a lemon apple!


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 26, 2009)

That's why i'll probably never buy any Apple computer. But hey, if that would happened to me, i'm sure that very notebook would end up in one of the Apple's windows (Windows, get it hehe).

I've been repairing a PC for a friend of mine who's a smoker (i'm not) and i could really smell the tobacco smell coming from all the PC components. But i don't think this could be counted as passive smoking. It's just a smell, not an active mix of air and burned toxins from a cigarette. All the micro dust from any PC is probably more lethal to our health than just the smell of tobacco. Imo.


----------



## vbx (Nov 27, 2009)

This is BS.  Only 2 people complained about this so far.  And the story itself sounds fake.   Nice try PC users, but come up with a better reason to bash apple.  No need to make up stories. LOL


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 27, 2009)

This makes me want to buy a dead Mac and fill it to the top with butts and ashes and then walk into an Apple Store asking for some help: it won't boot.


----------



## KainXS (Nov 30, 2009)

vbx said:


> This is BS.  Only 2 people complained about this so far.  And the story itself sounds fake.   Nice try PC users, but come up with a better reason to bash apple.  No need to make up stories. LOL



lol


----------



## Steevo (Nov 30, 2009)

I clean my 5 year old Toshiba by turning it off and blowing compressed air backwards throughthe exhaust vents, and giving a few gentle slaps and using the compressed air again.


Mine was a shop tool, used with diesels, for three years. now I take it out on the road with me.


So we have one of two possible issues here. Mac's are craptastic, or the people were dirty as shit.

Pick one.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 5, 2010)

*uses CPR on thread*

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/11/13/ventblockers/page3.html


























some of them are smokers ( the middle 3) the other two are just fun to look at


----------



## Steevo (Jan 5, 2010)

I'v had worse. Half a canister full on my HEPA vac once.


----------



## beyond_amusia (Jan 5, 2010)

I smoke, and have smoked for 5 years around all my computers - none have ever looked anything like that inside. I also clean my machine out about once every 2 months, but still... I've seen people that smoke 2 packs a day and their machine where not that bad... =/ I'm not saying that that gunk is not from smoking, because it is, but still... How many cartons a day does it take to get that bad?

EDIT - could not help but notice the large amount of pet hair...


----------



## majestic12 (Jan 5, 2010)

Mussels said:


> *uses CPR on thread*
> 
> some of them are smokers ( the middle 3) the other two are just fun to look at



I guess those computers didn't have dust filters.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 5, 2010)

beyond_amusia said:


> I smoke, and have smoked for 5 years around all my computers - none have ever looked anything like that inside. I also clean my machine out about once every 2 months, but still... I've seen people that smoke 2 packs a day and their machine where not that bad... =/ I'm not saying that that gunk is not from smoking, because it is, but still... How many cartons a day does it take to get that bad?
> 
> EDIT - could not help but notice the large amount of pet hair...



or how many years, or how close to the PC...

I said it earlier in the thread, but i knew someone who used the dust filter/intake as an ashtray. it "keeps the smoke out of the room"


----------



## beyond_amusia (Jan 5, 2010)

Mussels said:


> or how many years, or how close to the PC...
> 
> I said it earlier in the thread, but i knew someone who used the dust filter/intake as an ashtray. it "keeps the smoke out of the room"



OMG... =/ That's just stupid... Reminds me of a man who pointed to his CD drive and said to me 'It was sure nice of Packard Bell to include this retractable coffee cup holder'


----------



## Mussels (Jan 5, 2010)

beyond_amusia said:


> OMG... =/ That's just stupid... Reminds me of a man who pointed to his CD drive and said to me 'It was sure nice of Packard Bell to include this retractable coffee cup holder'



yeah, it is. i've also seen many, many systems where they sit their ashtray in front of the PC... right next to the intake vents.

so while many people here can say "i am a smoker, this is not possible!" - you might be a smoker, but it appears you arent a moron like some smokers.


----------



## beyond_amusia (Jan 5, 2010)

Mussels said:


> yeah, it is. i've also seen many, many systems where they sit their ashtray in front of the PC... right next to the intake vents.
> 
> so while many people here can say "i am a smoker, this is not possible!" - you might be a smoker, but it appears you arent a moron like some smokers.



*tips hat* ty good sir ;-)


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 5, 2010)

Is Apple offers lifetime warranty? If no, this is just another way for them to rip people off.

They're trying to make jailbreak phone illegal now. 

Apple can bite my shiny metal ass.


----------



## beyond_amusia (Jan 5, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Is Apple offers lifetime warranty? If no, this is just another way for them to rip people off.
> 
> They're trying to make jailbreak phone illegal now.
> 
> Apple can bite my shiny metal ass.



Apple is, as was previously state in this thread, a status icon. If, for some reason, you think people need to think you really have money, you will buy an Apple product and flaunt it around like a Prada purse, or if it's an iMac you buy, you will be certain that it's sitting in a well seen place so that all your guests can stare in awe at it's plastic case...

Basically put, I don't blame Apple for voiding the warranty over something trivial like smoking around their crap because if you can afford an Apple product, you can also afford to replace it when it breaks - Hell, they tell their customers that viruses and malware is non-existent for the Mac platform, so why not take further advantage of the idiots that buy these tinker toy machines?


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 5, 2010)

Apple "might" offer premium products, but that doesn't mean money is paper, their Iphone or iMac are not limited products.

They're selling products that in "mass production", hell rich people is rich people they kept every cent "safely" in their golden and diamond cases.


----------



## beyond_amusia (Jan 5, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Apple "might" offer premium products, but that doesn't mean money is paper, their Iphone or iMac are not limited products.
> 
> They're selling products that in "mass production", hell rich people is rich people they kept every cent "safely" in their golden and diamond cases.



But those armed with credit cards and an illusion of importance, will wave an i(insert latest Apple product here) around just for the attention.


----------



## deathbyburk (Jan 5, 2010)

So here is my experiences.  I use to have a crazy party house through high school and college where smoke was more common then fresh air and I CAN 100% assure you cigarette smoke kills all electronics not just computers (especially cigar smoke).  I worked at Circuit City at the time and went through several DLP tvs, Gaming systems, surround sounds, computers parts,  etc...  I couldn't figure out the culprit and assumed it was bad electrical wiring until I got new carpet and furniture and told everyone no more smoking.  Wala my video game consoles stop malfunctioning and a power supply lasted longer then 6 months.  I asked around and confirmed in the Circuit City network of nerds this was indeed a fact.  I also did my own experiments to find out if this was true.  I asked many of the people having the "red ring of death" if they smoked around their xboxs and the answer was yes. I KNOW IT STILL HAPPENS SO DONT HAVE A FIT but smoke does cover electronics causing heat its just a fact.  Smoke particles are way more hazardous then dust as they can get into smaller areas and in layes is way more dense then dust causing even more heat.  Also had several customer Wiis and other systems not as common go bad and the smoke answer was 95% yes.  Its not BS I assure you I dont think how people could think putting a fine layer of ash on heat sensitive products could not cause them to malfunction?  I'm talking no less then 5-10 smokers in my house at any given time so my case is extreme but just shows you the accelerated effects of what smokeing could do.  You smoke up your electronics you get, as I did, what you deserve!  Sorry


----------



## Wile E (Jan 5, 2010)

beyond_amusia said:


> Apple is, as was previously state in this thread, a status icon. If, for some reason, you think people need to think you really have money, you will buy an Apple product and flaunt it around like a Prada purse, or if it's an iMac you buy, you will be certain that it's sitting in a well seen place so that all your guests can stare in awe at it's plastic case...
> 
> Basically put, I don't blame Apple for voiding the warranty over something trivial like smoking around their crap because if you can afford an Apple product, you can also afford to replace it when it breaks - Hell, they tell their customers that viruses and malware is non-existent for the Mac platform, so why not take further advantage of the idiots that buy these tinker toy machines?



Nothing could be further from the truth. Their prices are not higher than any other oem for the features you get, the only exception being their laptops. I have an early Core 2 iMac 20", and no other all-in-one from that era had as much power, or as nice of a screen, for the same amount of money. Sure, I could've spent less on another brand's all-in-one, but the quality was also much lower, especially the display.

It's completely out site of guests in my bedroom, btw. Oh, and the new iMacs are aluminum with a glass front. (Mine is still a white one tho)


----------



## Polaris573 (Jan 5, 2010)

Wile E said:


> It's completely out site of guests in my bedroom, btw.



Gotta keep that Mac addiction under wraps...


----------



## Wile E (Jan 5, 2010)

Polaris573 said:


> Gotta keep that Mac addiction under wraps...



lol. It's a guilty pleasure. We all have our vices.


----------

